# High end bodyshop, Leicestershire



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a top quality bodyshop to carry out a flawless repair to a quarter panel which will require reshaping over the arch and then paint and door blended, interested in recommendations in Leicestershire. I don't want the job rushed and any corners cut and prepared to pay what it costs to do it right. 

cheers:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Here you go chum:thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370770


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

MARC in Melton Mowbray, top drawer, seen lots of their work, proper craftsmen


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

True Paintworks in Whetstone, Leicester.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

iKustoms and colourkraft are just over the Northamptonshire border

IKustoms is literally the border of Leic and north lol


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Kimo said:


> iKustoms and colourkraft are just over the Northamptonshire border
> 
> IKustoms is literally the border of Leic and north lol


Highly recommended (iKustoms), I've known the family for years and he's very OCD when it comes to a first class finish. Only downside is the time you'd have to wait to get the job done but it's worth it. :thumb:


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for the recommendations, will be looking into those:thumb:


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Glen B said:


> True Paintworks in Whetstone, Leicester.


thanks, do you have the contact details or a link ? I can't seem to find much on them


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

XRDAN said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a top quality bodyshop to carry out a flawless repair to a quarter panel which will require reshaping over the arch and then paint and door blended, interested in recommendations in Leicestershire. I don't want the job rushed and any corners cut and prepared to pay what it costs to do it right.
> 
> cheers:thumb:


MARC in Melton Mowbray


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

XRDAN said:


> thanks, do you have the contact details or a link ? I can't seem to find much on them


Tim 07525 357476


----------

